# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Целители и знахари

## Asteriks

*Доверяете ли Вы нетрадиционной медицине в лице знахарей и целителей? Приходилось ли Вам когда-нибудь обращаться к подобным людям за помощью? Каким был результат?*

----------


## vova230

Да, приходилось, результат был положительный, особенно на фоне отрицательного результата у официальных медиков. Доверяю или нет сложно сказать но не более, чем официальной медицине. Собственно доверять можно конкретному человеку, а не методике излечения.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

гм...а лечение травами можно сюда отнести? если да,то доверяю есть один дядя.....который  лечит травами,к нему в аптеку(совместно там и кабинет) съезжаются с разных городоа...это вроде в Радошковичах...если не ошибаюсь

----------


## vova230

Да, траволечение тоже удел знахарей, но много более интересна магическая сторона, где лечение заговорами и пр.

----------


## Asteriks

Когда я сломала ногу, мама ездила к травнику за мазью из растения, которое называется живокост. Только не могу сказать, помогло оно или нет, процесс был длительный. А к заговорам отношусь с осторожностью. Церковь против заговоров.

----------


## vova230

Живокост трава хорошая, но при переломах лучше мазь Сокольника. Сам проверял, на собственном опыте.

----------


## Akasey

конечно доверяю!!! а то что травами иногда получше лечиться чем таблетками, так это уже даказано, я читал, что счас учёныу изучают составы лечебных "снадобний", и их влияние на организм

----------


## Asteriks

В тему про знахарство хочу добавить немножко юмора. Ведь что такое заговоры, например? Это некий звуковой код, который настраивает наш организм на одну волну с Вселеннной и позволяет ему черпать из неё силы.

Заговор от Астерикс (спёрла у какой-то бабки Ефимии с говорящих открыток на платнике)

Текст открытки:
*Алё... Алё, сынок-милок, я бабушка Ефимия, заговариваю заговорами, чтоб не страдали люди запорами, а тебя друзья-богатыри попросили заговорить от вирусов компьютерных-шмапьютерных... Слушай, кивай, трубку не кидай, а поднеси ее к блоку системному-шмистемному... Доктор веб, ты не зря жуешь свой хлеб, гадов ползучих режь налево-направо, чтоб не парился сынок наш кудрявый... Касперский, ты врачеватель зверский, не пускай к нам хворей, да следи чтобы винда ровно стояла, ничем не хворала. Вирусы-шмирусы к нам не ползите, а на(пи) идите, сынульку не тревожьте, компьютир наш не трожьте.

*

----------


## vova230

Интересно, может кому и такой заговор тоже поможет, особенно когда антивируса нет.

----------


## Justin

не доверяю , но против своей воли пришлось побывать

----------


## PatR!oT

да пора начинать траву курить ))))

----------


## Mouse

Верю, в детстве от испуга бабака пошептала на воду и прошло. Да и много примеров было! Только доверяю не показушным личностям, а к которым народ сам идет.

PS Кстати, может кто подскажет, в наших краях, кроме Жодино, "проверенных" бабок? Слышал про одну то ли в Смолевичах, то ли в Красном знамени, но это было давно.

----------


## kalita

Мама умеет делать заговоры. Возможно самовнушение, но вроде как болеть перестает или болит значительно меньше.

----------


## Настя

Очень понравилась мысль о том, что нужно доверять конкретному лекарю (врачу), а не методике. Кончено же, у знахарей нет дипломов, удостоверяющих качество их знаний - но, с другой стороны: можно ли доверять дипломам ВСЕХ современных врачей?

----------


## Ameli

Здравствуйте, напишите пожалуйста кто знает адрес, номер бабушки знахарки в Питере (его области) и в Витебске (области).
Ameli732@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Mixa33

Сегодня много противоречивых отзывов о гадалках, и никому не хочется доверять первому встречному. Я попал на прием к Елене ,когда переживал очень серьезную жизненную ситуацию и потерю .
Елена вернула мне желание жить, желание идти дальше. Благодаря ей, я встретил замечательного человека. Моя жизнь обрела смысл, изменилась в гораздо лучшую сторону. Сейчас все хорошо, и ничего не напоминает, мне о том, что когда-то я не хотел видеть белый свет. Скажу, положив руку на сердце, если бы не Елена я не знаю, чтобы сейчас со мной было…
Приходите к Елене на прием, Вы не пожалеете. Все у Вас наладится и исправится. Вот её номер 375 257663454  375299804812

----------


## Nezabudka

А я, честно говоря, опасаюсь иметь дело с такого рода помощниками. Боюсь, чтоб хуже не было.

----------


## JAHolper

В нашей стране традиционная медицина точно не лучше знахарей...

----------


## Домника

Извините, пожалуйста, за беспокойство.Помогите найти адрес травника в Радошковичах, очень Вас прошу.Если вы знаете, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sanych

> Извините, пожалуйста, за беспокойство.Помогите найти адрес травника в Радошковичах, очень Вас прошу.Если вы знаете, подскажите, пожалуйста.


Первый раз слышу про такого.

----------


## АлександрBY

Доброго времени суток!!!
Если Вас одолевает, какая болезнь, а врачи бессильны или Вы просто не хотите лечиться химическими препаратами, пишите мне:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]! Я собираю лекарственные травы и занимаюсь лечением с их помощью. Всё абсолютно БЕСПЛАТНО, кроме мёда. Исходя из Вашего случая. высылаю готовый сбор на адрес в пределах Беларуси или напишу рецепт для самостоятельного лечения. Есть результативный опыт лечения зависимостей (алкоголь, курение без кодирования и всякой чепухи, не токсично и не ядовито), у пациента появляется стойкое отвращение. Денег и цен за мою деятельность не беру категорически.

----------


## Клавдия

хочу поделиться своим опытом, около 10 лет посещала целительницу цыганской национальности Станиславу Ивановну из Минска. Занесла ей кучу денег, жила в постоянной депрессии и страхе месяцами, хотя до обращения к ней не знала что это такое. Лечила она меня от "порчи на смерть и здоровье" от завистников. Деньги ей надо были якобы для пожертвования в монастыри и покупку свечей для проведения обрядов очищения. В результате она построила огромный дом в Стиклево, купила квартиру в Минске на Куйбышева. Лично мне помогло то, что стала ездить по святым местам.исповедь..причастие.  .как заново родилась.Сейчас с другими потерпевшими пытаемся возбудить против неё уголовное дело по статье мошенничество в особо крупных размеров. Если кто от неё пострадал, откликнитесь...Она обычно принимала на ул. Встречной, пер. Ангарский в Минске, ул.Лесная в Стиклево..выезжала в другие города..Большинство целителей - это от дьявола, не от Бога. Целители от Бога денег не требуют..

----------


## Jyli

Здравствуйте! Могу порекомендовать толкового целителя. Положительный результат ужу после первого сеанса. Святослав 8-0297549726.

----------


## innanyr

> *Доверяете ли Вы нетрадиционной медицине в лице знахарей и целителей? Приходилось ли Вам когда-нибудь обращаться к подобным людям за помощью? Каким был результат?*



Я у многих гадалок, биоэнергетов была. Единственный человек, который реально мне помог, — Ирина. Все остальные — кто в лес, кто по дрова. Если её номер найду, напишу. По крайней мере, мне понравился и сам приём, и её советы, и реальное руководство к действиям. После её работы значительные улучшения пошли буквально по всем сферам. Это сугубо личное моё мнение — да, мне понравилось. Вот, нашла. Но была у неё уже давно, номер мог и измениться, но попробуйте по этому позвонить, может дозвонитесь: +7950-65-15-445. Только живет она в России в Свердловской области, поэтому лучше пишите смс или на ватсап.

----------


## Nikiii

Попадая в сложную ситуацию, мы начинаем искать помощи. Просим родственников, друзей, обращаемся к пользователям на форумах с просьбой подсказать хорошего целителя. Просить и принимать помощь не стыдно. Это- естественная человеческая реакция. Особенно, если не хватает собственных сил справиться с трудностями. А хороший целитель может жизнь спасти. Мне вот повезло такого встретить. Зовут её Ирина. Очень много людей к ней обращаются. Пишу я Ирине на ватсап +79126420739. Лучше не звонить, а писать. Ирина никогда не отказывает в помощи и на время работы Ирина постоянно на связи.

----------


## liliuya

Могу сказать одно: я человек верующий, на всякую черную магию не согласна, а была в тяжелом положении, муж ушел, на работе ничего не получалось. Искала по форумам. Нашла. Обратилась к одной, ноль, развод полный, ко второй, начала вопросы наводящие задавать, решила, еще к одной по отзывам обращусь, начнет разводить, все закрою тему. И вот: написала на вацап. Задала вопрос. Елена, так ее зовут, попросила написать ей конкретные вопросы и прислать фото. Я была шокирована. Она сказала, проблема в том- то, в том- то, и надо сделать то- то и то- то. Назвала сроки, когда будет просветление в жизни. Засомневалась, но решила попробовать. Прошел ровно месяц с момента обращения, и я снова счастлива. Спасибо Елене. Ее номер для записи WhatsApp /Telegram +79092010824.

----------

